# Sophie Mae (Carmspack Gus x Fraserglen Ellie Mae)



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

There have been requests to see a little more of Sophie Mae who is the sister of Valor, Reya and Max (born April 30th, 2020). I will be posting some photos from her first year for those who are interested to see her development. In part, this is also for my own benefit, since it's fun to reminisce! Hard to believe she's been part of our family for more than a year already!

About me and mine: I live in Ontario, Canada on a 10 acre property with my spouse, senior GSD Tessa, Sophie, 2 cats and 9 chickens. We grow our own food and do our best to take good care of "our" land and creatures.

Here are the first photos of Sophie. We were instantly smitten ....








2 weeks old








3 weeks old. Falling asleep on my lap.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sophie Mae! ❤🥰
Here she is at 4 weeks, I have a puppy pic.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sounds like you're livin' the dream!


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

Why Sophie Mae? (Sort of) a long story. My Mom passed away in 2019. Her name was Ellie and some of her friends called her Ellie Mae. So when I heard that our potential new puppy's Mom was named Ellie Mae, I felt it was meant to be! (At this point she hadn't even been confirmed as pregnant and we hadn't been guaranteed a puppy ...). Once we had chosen Sophie as the name, we were told that name had already been used, so we decided to add Mae as a nod to my Mom and her mom.

Here she is coming home at not quite 8 weeks. She was a bit of a thumper!







.


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Sophie Mae! ❤🥰
> Here she is at 4 weeks, I have a puppy pic.
> View attachment 573912


OMG! Thank you so much! You must be Reya's Mom/Dad?


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Sounds like you're livin' the dream!


Most days I feel very very blessed to have this life. But it's also a lot of hard work ...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Countrygal said:


> OMG! Thank you so much! You must be Reya's Mom/Dad?


No, just a fan of Gus 😁
This is actually a screen shot from a video Gus’ owner made when she visited the litter at 4 weeks.
Sophie was her pick female. She wanted to keep her.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Countrygal said:


> Most days I feel very very blessed to have this life. But it's also a lot of hard work ...


 Dreams often involve a lot of hard work, funny that.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Dreams often involve a lot of hard work, funny that.


So does luck! LOL


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Countrygal said:


> OMG! Thank you so much! You must be Reya's Mom/Dad?


I visited this litter several times. I just loved what I saw. Your pup was my pick pup as I loved her personality. She was gentle and sweet but confident and outgoing.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I love this litter. Looking forward to the repeat. I would love to see some recent pics of Sophie.


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

Saphire said:


> I visited this litter several times. I just loved what I saw. Your pup was my pick pup as I loved her personality. She was gentle and sweet but confident and outgoing.


Well now I feel even more fortunate to have found Sophie! She is still all those things, plus full of fun and games! We love her!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Countrygal said:


> Well now I feel even more fortunate to have found Sophie! She is still all those things, plus full of fun and games! We love her!


I look forward to hearing all about her and watching her mature. I have chosen this breeding combination for my next pup as long as Gus continues to have swimmers lol


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Throw up some pics!!!


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

Our first month with Sophie was July. We don't have air conditioning except for a bedroom unit, but usually it's reasonably cool in our home. But a wee pup likes to be cool AND close to her peeps. Sophie solved this dilemma by staying on the floor, often with her head or part of her body under the sofa but also near our feet for comfort.
It was fun to watch her coat develop since we didn't know what to expect with a sable. In some respects it's the opposite of the black and tan. She got darker and darker while our other GSD lightened over time.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

They also do this to block light when they want to sleep.
Smart girl!
Hans does this in the evening.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Patiently waiting for current pics of her.


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

Tessa was 9 when we introduced Sophie. She had been an only dog, but had had lots of social contact with other dogs with friends bringing their dogs for a visit or sleepovers when we were away. She learned to do well with them, but sharing one's territory and peeps and special games, well, that's another level. We introduced the two at a neighbor's place and it went very well. Tessa has had to put up with a lot of foolishness, but we've given her special attention and alone time to make up for it. It certainly has helped her stay active!

They are two very different dogs in temperament. Tessa came to us not very well socialized and had to learn to be touched and handled; Sophie's a cuddler. Tessa barks ... a lot; Sophie just stares at her in disbelief; Tessa avoids water; Sophie loves it. I could go on, but you get the point.


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Patiently waiting for current pics of her.


Ok, coming up ...


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

So, turns out I haven't taken that many photos of her lately. I guess it's because she's not at her best. She had a bout of gastroenteritis about a month ago, got into something in the woods we figure, and had to be taken to the vet emergency hospital (these things always happen on a weekend). They did x-rays and an ultrasound to check for any blockage. They shaved her belly going halfway up her sides and put her on an IV to rehydrate her and give her antibiotics. She recovered beautifully and was back to normal quickly (though I was a mess ...), but she lost weight and the fur is growing back sooo slowly. I will attach the photos that I did take.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

She is stunning!!!
She looks like a female Gus ❤ LOL but I say that about all of them. Ellie Mae is a very pretty girl as well.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

She has mama’s eyes 🥰


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

This litter has really proven to be a stunning combination of the best of mama and dad. And this girl looks like no exception. She is beautiful! And I agree, mama's expression.
I am another who is wanting a pup from this pair, although she may have to stay with @Saphire for a bit, lol.
I am really interested in how the girls are growing up, so please keep us up to date! I'm glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, great idea!
Let’s all get a puppy from the next litter and have @Saphire keep it and train it for, ohhh, about a year.

Heh. Heh.


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks for the compliments! I'll pass them along ... 😀! And those photos really are not very good. It's difficult to capture the lovely variations of her coat, especially the subtle ones on her dark face. I promise I will try to do better ...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I think the best way to get those facial markings is outside on a sunny day with the sun behind you.


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

So the ears ...








Flying nun








Which soon changed to one ear up ...








Which then went wobbly again ... until finally









Phew!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

She really is stunning ❤


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

More pics... More pics... More pics


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

Pics from the past year showing the snuggler-in-chief. I promise I will shortly pull out my camera and take more current ones, maybe even a video ... 

For those who hope to get a female from a repeat of this litter: it may be of interest that Sophie had her first heat at 12.5 months. We hope to spay her around 18 months to allow for maximum growth, so might not have to go through another one ...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How energetic is she? How much exercise does she get?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Countrygal said:


> Pics from the past year showing the snuggler-in-chief. I promise I will shortly pull out my camera and take more current ones, maybe even a video ...
> 
> For those who hope to get a female from a repeat of this litter: it may be of interest that Sophie had her first heat at 12.5 months. We hope to spay her around 18 months to allow for maximum growth, so might not have to go through another one ...
> View attachment 574643
> ...


She looks like a sweetheart ❤❤❤
I’m looking forward to more pictures and omg a video would be awesome!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I would love to see a video! I would settle for pictures. Lol. She is beautiful, and looks like an absolute love.
I believe Carmen had mentioned that typically her females came in heat at 12 months, so that may be from Gus side.
I would normally spay around 3 years old, so I get a few years.


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

Hmm, you'll see her energy level when I take a video 😄 As for exercise: She normally gets 3 walks of about 30 minutes each day, off leash, in our woods, followed by some play. We spend a good part of our day outside working on various projects on our "hobby-farm," and no self-respecting German Shepherd is going to lounge on a couch inside while you are working outside, so that tires her out. I often stop to throw a ball or stick for her. If it's hot our dogs a will lay in the shade under a nearby tree, still keeping an eye on things. She sleeps a bit during the day when we're both inside and also in the evenings, but then is out for around 9 hours at night without a peep. 






Sunflowers said:


> How energetic is she? How much exercise does she get?


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

My spay decision rests on several factors. Our senior dog tore both her ACLs and the surgeon said the only thing that may influence whether that happens is spaying too early, so we decided to wait longer this time. I saw on the website of Ellie Mae's originating kennel that they won't sell you a female pup unless you promise to wait until she is at least 18 months, so I found that interesting. I would wait longer, but our circumstances here are not conducive to keeping her safe. Our property is fenced in, but coyotes and stray dogs still get in. We live near a residential area where a number of people let their dogs roam. Our dogs are off-leash on our property (except when in heat, obviously), so I worry that she will meet up with a male whatever and there will be puppies. This time she didn't seem to be inclined to wander, but that could change. The mess doesn't really bother me; she's quite tidy and a few well-placed blankets can protect furniture, but it's the other possibility plus the risk of mammary cancer that determined it. I find the subject fascinating since veterinary opinion seems to be changing, as with so many things. 



Sabis mom said:


> I would normally spay around 3 years old, so I get a few years.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

There’s always breeding her... just sayin’... 😁😁😁😁
Seriously, I would talk to Saphire and Carmen about this.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Spaying is one of those things that people need to view with their personal situations in mind.
My 10 year old is intact and I stress all the time about it. Last year we had a run in with a very aggressive male while I was walking her, and that is in the city. I wouldn't be comfortable in your position with an intact female.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I wouldn’t spay her so soon. She needs to make more Sophies first.😁


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> I wouldn’t spay her so soon. She needs to make more Sophies first.😁


Well, I appreciate the vote of confidence, but I don't think I have it in me to be a breeder. I'll leave it to the knowledgeable ones like Carmen and Sheena.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Peer reviewed studies say 18 months when growth plates are closed, with the exception of giant breeds. I sympathize with females in heat especially when you have other factors which present more risk. Vet’s are coming around now that they know the risks of early spay/neuter.
Here are some links you may find interesting....









Long-Term Health Effects of Neutering Dogs: Comparison of Labrador Retrievers with Golden Retrievers


Our recent study on the effects of neutering (including spaying) in Golden Retrievers in markedly increasing the incidence of two joint disorders and three cancers prompted this study and a comparison of Golden and Labrador Retrievers. Veterinary hospital ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













Neutering of German Shepherd Dogs: associated joint disorders, cancers and urinary incontinence


Spay or neuter of German Shepherd Dogs before they reach one year of age is associated with a threefold increase in the incidence of one or more joint disorders above the 5–7% incidence level in male...




onlinelibrary.wiley.com


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

Saphire said:


> Peer reviewed studies say 18 months when growth plates are closed, with the exception of giant breeds. I sympathize with females in heat especially when you have other factors which present more risk. Vet’s are coming around now that they know the risks of early spay/neuter.
> Here are some links you may find interesting....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this information! Waiting until growth has finished makes all kinds of sense to me. Also good to see that the mammary cancer may not be such a huge factor. Well, we try to do our very best under the circumstances and with the knowledge available, right?


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

So a year ago today we brought our Sophie Mae home. I was just looking at photos of that day....


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

The blink of an eye.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Curent photos would be nice....


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

I finally brought the camera on our walk today! Her fur is still taking its time to grow back from the ultrasound so that's the lovely shaved square on her belly and sides. 😞


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She has her daddy's eyes. Lol. Beautiful girl. Really looking forward to her little sister! Lol


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

She really is gorgeous and I agree, I see a lot of Gus in her ❤❤


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG it’s female Gus🤣😂


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> OMG it’s female Gus🤣😂





Saphire said:


> She really is gorgeous and I agree, I see a lot of Gus in her ❤❤


Yes, I think she looks a lot like Gus, right down to the shape of her head (in female form). I love that she's a darker sable, though there may be some more lightening coming .... ?? 
BTW, I tried to post a video but was not successful ... just got an error message 🤔


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Countrygal said:


> Yes, I think she looks a lot like Gus, right down to the shape of her head (in female form). I love that she's a darker sable, though there may be some more lightening coming .... ??
> BTW, I tried to post a video but was not successful ... just got an error message 🤔


She's beautiful!

Post to YouTube and then share the link here. If you can't do that, send me the video on Facebook and I'll post it on my YouTube for you.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I would love to see an update and some current pics!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I would love to see an update and some current pics!


You got me all excited for an update.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I love Valor but I would like an update on the rest. Don't get excited but I am going to resurrect Reya's thread as well.


----------

